# Italy in September



## JDizzle (Jul 8, 2010)

I am going on my honeymoon in September to Italy. We will be traveling from Lake Como to Florence and then to the Almafi Coast. I would love to hear any advice and must see information anyone might have. Thanks!


----------



## thheath (Jul 8, 2010)

That area of Italy is beautiful in September but can get cool at times.  My wife and I traveled there in September 2008.  Before we left home I told her "no need to pack a coat or jacket"...I still here about it.


----------



## Pompey Family (Jul 9, 2010)

September in the Amalfi coast will be hot, no doubts about it.  Not sure about Lake Como but Florence should be pretty warm too.

I've nearly always taken my mediteranean holidays in September and never had any problems, always warm.


----------



## levatino (Aug 5, 2010)

Hi there,

If you let us know a little more about what you would like to know, we could assist.  The weather in September will be great and while Amalfi may be warm, expect the other cities to be comfortable, precluding an unexpected heat spell, which could happen here.


----------

